# brass pipe thread loosening



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

The other end of the valve has to be free in order to remove it counter-clockwise from the soldered male copper threaded fitting, or the copper line behind the copper fitting has to be cut and the fitting backed out of the valve counter-clockwise.
Hold the soldered copper fitting with a backup wrench when unscrewing the valve off to prevent twisting and contorting the copper line. 
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Is the valve free or still attached to the plumbing? Sometimes just heating and cooling the threads can help break the connection. Copper expands and contracts more quickly than brass.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

An old, also works, dumb sounding way, to loosen threads in any materials is to tap(sorta beat) within reason so you dont flatten or otherwise ruin. Copper and brass are more prone to distortion than say galvanized pipe. But IF you cant quite get there with instrument of choice, use a punch type device. The 'best' tools for such operations are two hammers timed to hit opposite of each other at exact same time.AND tapping equally all around the circumferance. It isnt rocket science but comes easier with a touch of practice. Tap a little, try it, tap a bit more, try more. IF it is hex headed use a hex wrench or socket. Not a 12 corner!! A hex head puts more even pressure around the circumferance!
I little more info as to what and where this is may be more helpful!!! And size??? Sometimes just a little longer cheater bar is proper tool!!


----------

